# Mail : comment récupérer 900 adresses email ? (en évitant le copier-coller...)



## Fanoo (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

je voudrais récupérer les adresses email de contacts qui m'ont écrit depuis 4 mois.
je voudrais enregistrer leur adresse dans un simple fichier texte, mais je ne sais pas comment faire ?

Il doit bien y avoir un moyen simple (un script même peut-être ?) car je ne me vois pas la force (ni le temps) de faire du copier-coller de chaque adresse...

merci de votre aide...


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2008)

tu peux en dire plus ?

ces adresses peuvent être trouvées à quel endroit ? Dans le Carnet d'adresse (je rêve) ? Dans les mails reçus ? OU ?

Et quel est ton client de messagerie ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

ou même quel webmail

car par exemple gmail met automatiquement les adresses liées à dialogues ( conversations)  dans le carnet gmail ou peut facilement y mettre les autres


----------



## Ironfalcon (17 Juin 2008)

Fanoo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais récupérer les adresses email de contacts qui m'ont écrit depuis 4 mois.
> je voudrais enregistrer leur adresse dans un simple fichier texte, mais je ne sais pas comment faire ?
> ...


 
donne des détails sur le client mail d'où tu souhaites récupérer les adresses mails.


----------



## Fanoo (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai trouvé la solution à ma demande :
il existe des scripts pour mails (très bien faits) qui se chargent de récupérer les adresses email d'une liste de messages dans AppleMail et les importe dans carnet d'adresses.

voila le lien :
Mail Scripts


----------



## papalou (5 Avril 2013)

UP !

Si j'ai bien compris la demande de Fanoo, je souhaiterais faire exactement la même chose, malheureusement les liens vers les scripts sont morts.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Aliboron (5 Avril 2013)

papalou a dit:


> les liens vers les scripts sont morts.../... Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


Faut juste se donner un (tout petit) peu de mal, et on trouve ! 


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et puis tant qu'on y est, puisqu'il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2013)

je ne connaissais pas le "laisse moi te trouver ça avec Google"


----------

